# [Fri 14th Mar 2014] REEL NEWS FUNKY FOLK NIGHT (London)



## avenginangel (Mar 4, 2014)

Reel News present our favourite bands and our favourite dj in our favourite South London pub! Join us for a great night out.

LIVE ACTS:

THE NO FRILLS BAND
The South London Press recently described The No Frills Band as ‘ramshackle folksy Brixtonites’. They play folk and country tunes from all over the world, on a great variety of instruments, usually at breakneck speed. Website Urban 75 have described them as ‘the best thing about living in Brixton’ and we wouldn’t want to argue with that!
Listen here: http://thenofrillsband.co.uk/listen-and-watch/

JOLI BLON
UK Cajun favourites Joli Blon, feature accordion player Lucy Vines + fiddler Fliss Premru. Put on your dancing shoes for classic Lousiana two-steps and waltzes - this band are made to make you move!
Listen here: 

THE BRIXTON 49ers
The 49ers use strumming mandolin, banjo, fiddle and steel guitar to blend an eclectic range of covers that stretches from Kylie to The Only Ones, from Billy Bragg to Dawn Penn and from Mississippi John Hurt to Leadbelly… Reel News favourites, because they’re always fun!
Listen here: http://www.reverbnation.com/thebrixton49ers/song/17265639-jungle-lullaby

DJ PRINCE JIMMY was so popular at our last party that we were really pleased he agreed to come back to play another set of classic roots and dub reggae to keep you all moving until late into the night.

This is a benefit for Reel News. Suggested donation £3 unwaged £6 waged - or more if you can!


----------

